# Sacramento/Folsom area Cycling Cardiologist



## molamola (Jun 20, 2010)

I have had a couple of heart issues in the past. I have four stents, two from the first heart attack and then another two (one restenosis) last January. In the four years between event one and two my total cholesterol was usually below 100 ( controlled by meds), my BP is normal (also meds), and I had a reasonable exercise program. After the second stents the surgeon said outright that he would see me again in a few years for a bypass. Well, I am trying to avoid that and one route is cycling as a new form of exercise for me. My current cardiologist has not changed anything since my second event and he also seems to think it is likely that my genetics are such that another event is probable.

Well, I would like to think that I will not be laying on the table or the ground again and I would like to find a cycling cardiologist who might offer at least a second opinion and perhaps a different take on what I can or can't do ...

Anyone know of a cycling cardiologist?
Thanks


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't know a cardiologist but wanted to commend you on your choice. I see so many people who get the early signs to serious issues and they completely ignore them. I've never understood that. Great job. You'll love riding. It's amazing how even slow long rides can improve the health.


----------



## molamola (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks, I truly appreciate those comments. Cycling seems like the execise and lifestyle choice that may make a difference and in the end, if it does not, then I am still enjoying the process of riding and doing what I can do. Thanks again,
MM


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I believe I read that the docs are now saying that inflammation and inflammatory processes are the culprit in the majority of heart attacks... in other words, you can have low cholesterol and _still_ get wacked  ... although it does help in reducing risk for the portion of heart attacks that are non-inflammatory in nature.

And low BP is helpful as well, in preventing both types of attacks, I believe. 
.


----------



## molamola (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks SystemShock for the headsup about the inflammation approach ... I have been looking at some of the literature about that and it is offering a different way to think about what I can do. I will run this by my current cardiologist and see where it goes.


----------

